
Computable Document Format - fortran77
https://www.wolfram.com/cdf/
======
ent101
"Today's online documents are like yesterday's paper—flat, lifeless,
inactive."

I'd argue that today's online documents (HTML+CSS+JS+Backend) are the exact
opposite of "yesterday's paper—flat, lifeless, inactive"

------
fortran77
It's an amazing format, but has a giant player needed. You're downloading a
mathematica player.

